# SE-R trunk!



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

i just wanted to know if the trunk from a B-13 SE-R will fit a B-13 XE Sedan?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

I had the opportunity to swap trunks on my XE too w/ a Se-r.. but if i'm not mistaken, the locking mechanisms are different. The lock from a XE won't fit the trunk of a SE-r.. so you'd have a different key to open trunk plus the driver side pop-up might have some problems..


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

.... is there a way to change out the locking mechanisms from the stock trunk to the SE-R trunk?


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes you can do it. I swapped my E trunk for a GXE trunk (same as SER but w/o spoiler) and you just need to swap the locking cylinders. It's not that hard really but be careful with those tumbler pins. I can't really remember the steps I took, I just kind of figured it out as I went along. This thread should help: http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=112369 . You'll also need the wiring harness for the SER trunk to get the inner tails to work. The spoiler you can just hook up to the 3rd brake light I think.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If you hook up the spoiler brake light, don't forget to get the rear deck cover so you can remove the rear window brake light.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

ok thanks for the help.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah, dis-assemble both locks, swap over your cylinders, put it back together. Nice thing about the SE-R style lock mechanism is that almost none of it is visible, so if you sorta bend or mark up the outer portion when taking it apart, you'll never see it once it's behind the red lens. Mine came out perfect. I had the same fear (needing a different key for the trunk). Just take your time, it's pretty easy. While you have the lock apart, lube the hell out of it too.


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

ok sounds good now i just have to find a descent trunk!


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

I swapped the center light panel into my SE trunk... but if you want the spoiler too, may as well swap the whole thing. 

Before










After










Damm I miss driving that car. Why is a manual trans for a 1.6 L so damm hard to find??


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Look on car-part.com. You didn't say if you have a 4 or 5 speed but there are a lot of both, just none in Illinois. You'll have to ship it.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

It's a 5 speed. Thanks for the link, there's a few affordable options, if I go with a b14 trans instead. Nothing very close though. I'm going to try my luck at the U-pull-it yards near me this weekend.


----------

